# top down completely seamless cardigan..starts w/ collar



## kmsent (Jan 10, 2017)

I just found this pattern and am trying it now. It starts at the collar and incorporates the front edge bands at the same time once collar is knit. Here is link to instruction. I also downloaded the free pdf for harvest sweater.
https://blog.tincanknits.com/2013/12/24/lets-knit-a-cardigan/


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Just went to the website and it is really nice and the tutorials seem very thorough. Will try that cardigan for great granddaughter, a nice pattern, good explanations. Thanks for the link.


----------



## kmsent (Jan 10, 2017)

your welcome Dorsey...I love that it has such a huge size range.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Interesting - please be sure to show us when you are done


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

It looks really nice. I must have seen it in the past because I already had it in my Ravelry library. The tutorial is great though!


----------



## ladybugdaydreams (Jan 2, 2017)

I love Tin Can Knits! I’m working on one of their paid patterns now (Antler, for my mom). I’ve done a few of the patterns from The Simple Collection, but not Harvest. You’ll have to let us know how it goes.


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes, I need a simple pattern for a black cardigan, this is it! Thank you for reminding me about this pattern, I already have the Simple Collection.


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

I loved the harvest pattern, I made one for my gd, all of tin can knits patterns are so well written.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

I like this cardigan too but ... I think I'll be putting a buttonhole or two in it for a toddler.  Also, I must have made over a dozen of their FLAX pullover, in varying sizes. It's such an easy quick knit.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh my, I like this, thanks a bunch.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

TinCan Knit is really good


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for sharing ☺


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

kmsent said:


> I just found this pattern and am trying it now. It starts at the collar and incorporates the front edge bands at the same time once collar is knit. Here is link to instruction. I also downloaded the free pdf for harvest sweater.
> https://blog.tincanknits.com/2013/12/24/lets-knit-a-cardigan/


Thanks for posting. Very handy for a range of sizes.


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Love her way of staring .
I did use that way for other sweaters .


----------



## sherisails (Dec 5, 2016)

I think this would make a really cute vest without the sleeves!


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

I have knit several Tin Can Knit patterns. High prize for these designers!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

That is a pattern I would try. Thanks so much for the link. And I don't normally do cardigans because of the seaming. I have made at least two adult cardigans, including placing a zipper in one, on my own change in the pattern. Thanks ever so much for sharing. Susan


----------



## inc1961 (Jul 15, 2015)

Thank you! It looks easy enough for me to tackle as my first sweater!


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

I am currently leading a KAL with my knit group and the Harvest is the pattern we are using. I have made a couple in the past and LOVE how they turn out. The pattern is well written and so wonderful that the range of sizes is so large. 
The designer has so many great patterns, all very well written and easy to work.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

susanmjackson said:


> I am currently leading a KAL with my knit group ......
> The designer has so many great patterns, all very well written and easy to work.


Not the OP, but thanks for the input. I may really try this one. And thanks again to the OP, kmsent. Susan


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

This is Awesome! I favorited it in Ravelry. Thank you.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I wish the had a picture of the finished sweater though.


----------



## kmsent (Jan 10, 2017)

this is the link to the harvest sweater done with these instructions...there are many pics https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/harvest-10


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Amazing it goes from newborn to 4XL!


----------



## charlipayne48 (Oct 2, 2017)

Tin Can Knits is a great site to learn to knit or hunt up a tutorial for learning a certain stitch or a pattern problem. Every knitter should look into this site at least once.


Charlene


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

thanks


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

thanks


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

What a great looking pattern! I am definitely going to try one of these! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Clever construction. So many patterns - so little time.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Love Tin Can Knits.


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

Love this site~! next top down I do will be the Flax light I do believe.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

For PDF: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/harvest-10
I love there patterns and this sweater looks so warm with winter getting ready to set in. Thank you for the link!!!


----------

